# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Old Long Gone OKC Area BBQ Restaurants

## rayvaflav

A little OKC area BBQ nostalgia got to me this weekend. I never made it to Sooner BBQ (NE 63rd and Sooner, but I do remember a restaurant with the same name on South Western), I may have got something go at The BBQ Joint on SE 15th and Fairmont and had a few good memorable lunches served on military style metal plates at Tom's Oaklawn BBQ, the old quonset hut (which as you can see in the last photo, it's been leveled) on NE 10th and I-35.

----------

